# my betta won't eat his food



## alex1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

i just bought a betta and he hasn't eatin his food for a day now and he looks very healthy so i want to know what i should do or what else i can give him to eat.


----------



## alex1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

anyone have an answer


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I am not an expert, but I have done a little bit of research. First off, what type of food are you feeding your betta? Are you feeding him flake food, pellets, etc... Some bettas refuse to eat some types of food. My betta for example will gobble up his pellets, but will spit out any flake food I give him. My betta LOVES his pellets, while he for some reason won't eat any other food (blood worms, etc...)

Also, he might be a little stressed still. I would give him a day or two to get used to his environment. Bettas won't die if they go awhile without food. He can go a few days and be OK.

I want to remind you to make sure his tank is a warm temperature because when my betta stopped eating, it was because he was cold. Also, does it seem like he has some disease like ich, or fin rot? Those can make him not want to eat if they are too bad.


Remember, I am not an expert (I am far from an expert...), but I hope this helps a little. If someone else posts, they are probably more experienced than me, and know more. I am somewhat sure he will be OK though. It doesn't sound like he has anything bad going on with him, and if he is healthy looking, chances are, he is healthy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. As Noko said, he may be stressed still and getting used to his new home.


----------



## alex1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

im feeding my betta pellets but he ignores them and he doesnt seem like he has any diseases or any other thing wrong with him one of my bettas recently died also and it was because he wasnt eating so i went to the store to the store and got a new fish,tank, and food but his food might be a little cold so ill check that thank u

sorry for the writting errors


----------



## alex1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

still he doesnt eat and spits it out


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't worry. As soon as he's comfortable enough in his tank he'll start eating. They can last a couple weeks without food.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Alex,

Are the pellets appropriately sized for him? Meaning not too big?

I think Drama is right though, just getting acclimated to his new digs.


----------



## alex1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

yes the pellets are small enough and i bought him bloodworms and still he doesnt eat that the people at the store says his in good health and his water is warm enough so ill just wait and see what hapens


----------



## alex1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

still no signs of eating


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

you could try frozen worms if you can find them


----------

